# Great Agility Weekend - Brags for Barley and Mira (new title)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! We had an agility trial over the weekend and had a great time.

On Saturday Barley picked up his 16th Double Q with two very nice runs. He placed 3rd in his standard run. Mira was really rocking and picked up her first Excellent B JWW leg with a first place! Mira has MACH points now! She also had a very nice standard run and earned her AX title!

Sunday we only got one Q (Barley JWW), but all the runs were very nice. Mira knocked down 2 bars in jumpers and in standard a tunnel and chute were really calling her name. It was a tough off course tunnel that got a lot of dogs. When it was Barley's turn I over-called him off the tunnel (which he did not need) and ended up with a refusal on the next jump... Good dog, bad handler...

It was a GREAT weekend though! I am thrilled to get a little closer to that MACH for Barley and another title for Mira.

Mira has now been running agility for 6 months, and in that time picked up her NA, NAJ, OA, OAJ, AX and AXJ titles... I think it is simply amazing! I have a blast running this little dog. 

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

What great Christmas presents! That a nice string of titles in 2009. Here's to more in 2010!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing! I can't imagine 16 double Q's!!! 
And Mira's red hot, we'll be looking for that MACH in no time!
Tito thinks Mira is red hot anyway.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you both! We are having a lot of fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow, getting so close, you need to start a MACH countdown in your sig!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's fantastic!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo, congrats!!! They're both doing so well! How many points does Barley have now?

Videos?

I was wondering where some people were this weekend, I bet they were down in San Diego. We should have gone there too.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Jodie - I love the idea, but I think I will wait until I get a little closer until I put something in my sig... I was thinking about it, but like now... I am not trialing for another month... so not much is going to happen! 

Katie - you should have come down! Unfortunately I think I need to save $$$ so will be keeping to local trials only for the next few months. I do love to come up there though!

I am not exactly sure on points, I have my "current" spreadsheet at work, but going with what is on the AKC page and what we got this weekend he is just over 600 points. So we will be pretty close on points vs. double q's. If he bangs out a bunch of double q in a row, we will probably need more points, but the rate he has been going has been pretty even. We shall see.

Thanks again!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WAY TO GO, Barley, Mira and Jessica! What wonderful accomplishments! Every time you post about how you all did, even if you didn't Q, I wish we lived closer so I could see the runs in person! I would be the crazy woman jumping up and down hollering WOOOHOOO (course, I would wait until the run was over, wouldn't want to be a distraction). Would pom poms be too much you think?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope! Bring on the pom poms! I would be fun if we were closer... One of these days we will figure something out... Maybe they will have a West Coast National someday... That would be fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - what a great Christmas  Congratulations


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

GREAT JOB!! Yay for Barley! He'll have that MACH in no time!! And Mira is one hot little Golden girl! I can't wait to see where she takes you!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry for my late notice of this thread!!! Congrats Barley!!! Sixteen QQ's is awesome buddy!!! Can't wait to meet you!!!! 

Six months for Mira to earn all those titles is AWESOME!!!! Now you can work on her MACH too! Go Mira. 

Ann


----------

